# Judson Cornwall



## Me Died Blue (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about Judson Cornwall? My mom read a couple of books by him, and asked me if I wanted to read any of them. I'm not at all familiar with his writings or theology, although I know he's not Reformed. Does anyone know anything about him? Would his books be worth my time at all?

Thanks,

Chris

[Edited on 3-24-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 30, 2004)

[i:62a5a1b5c9]Anybody[/i:62a5a1b5c9] got any info?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2004)

Judson Cornwall is a enigma wrapped in a controversy. Some of his material is insightful. Some of it can become tedious drivel. He is charasmatic, but he holds the Scriptures in high regard. It has been a long time since I've read him. I seem to remember one book that called the church to account more strongly than any I'd read at the time for allowing mushiness to trump truth in its teachings.

Did you get my PM?

[Edited on 3-31-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------

